
Ask HN: I'm being courted for a technical position at a startup, how to proceed? - llampx
Hi HN, I am being asked to be the main technical position at a startup. I do believe the idea is great and has legs, and I have the funds to not starve at this time.<p>At this moment I don&#x27;t know if this is a co-founder position or not, so I would definitely be clarifying that. Any suggestions on how to broach the topic?<p>Aside from my impostor syndrome telling me I&#x27;ll never be able to do what they are asking, what are some questions I should be asking? What are some things I should look out for?
======
gus_massa
Whatever they promise, get it in written.

What happened to the last technical cofounder?

~~~
llampx
After further consideration, I may have miscommunicated. I believe that my
position would be that of the technical co-founder since they have no product
yet, no funding and no company registered.

